# Tetanus and MDM



## TaylorTot (Feb 12, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me why a tetanus shot would be considered prescription drug management when trying to find the level of Medical Decision Making? I know that the patient had to get it from the doctor but this just doesnt seem right to me and maybe with a little information I may be able agree with this. Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't see that as prescription drug management, but there is usually a reason the physician updated the tetanus.  I would need more information to see medical decision making, but again receiving a tetanus shot just doesn't sit well with me under Prescription Drug Management.  Also remember that the Table of Risk is more of a guide to what is happening with the patient.  I would again believe that the physician would have more information documented to support Medical Decision Making.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TaylorTot (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you. I do not agree with it either but in another forum someone says that it is. I wanted clarification but I was having a hard time agreeing with it. I have asked many people and now you all agree that it is not.


----------

